# low white blood cell count



## Port Hope (8 May 2007)

I never thought I would have any difficulty passing the medical but it's been a trying experience.

Testing for diabetes revealed that I had a low white blood cell count (no diabetes of course).  No big deal I thought, I was feeling under the weather when I was tested so a quick retest should put things right.  My white blood cell count is still a bit low at 3.7 (normal values are 4.00-7.00). 

The doctor thinks that this might just be my natural level as I have always enjoyed good health.  I wonder if it could be an environmental issue since I run my own little roofing company and work with shingles that contain benzene (which can apparently suppress one's white blood cell count).

So I'm sending in the new test with a form from my doctor pleading my case.  I am a bit discouraged.  I wonder what the good news from Ottawa will be.


----------



## deedster (9 May 2007)

Good Luck PH
D2


----------



## Port Hope (23 May 2007)

Well, the dream is dead.  I should have have pursued this earlier when I was in better health.  I will continue roofing (which isn't physically demanding).


----------



## niner domestic (24 May 2007)

Ok Port Hope, so you didn't make it in to the CF, at least you tried which is a lot more than some people in this world ever attempt.  Now, you want to serve your country? I've said before that there are many ways to do so and one way that comes to mind is through the DCC.  http://www.dcc-cdc.gc.ca/english/careers.html Or CFPSA: http://www.cfpsa.com/en/ or CFHA: http://www.cfha-alfc.forces.gc.ca/info/aboutcfha_e.asp or DND: https://psjobs-emploisfp.psc-cfp.gc.ca/psr/applicant/applicant.helpcareerchoices?toggleLanguage=en&psrsMode=1 (look under trades and labour category).  

These organizations are integral to the support of our men and women in uniform and that is just Defence.  There are many, many other levels of work in which you could serve your country - domestically and internationally.


----------



## deedster (24 May 2007)

PH
Tough luck...I'm waiting for my medical to clear as well but I have taken niner domestic's advice and sent an application to PSP.
Good luck to you in your future endeavors!
D2


----------



## Port Hope (26 May 2007)

Thanks for the input.  I kind of needed a kick in the ass--self pity isn't a viable plan of action.


----------



## Port Hope (7 Jun 2007)

I just wanted to send a thank you to D Squared.  Don't know who you are but I have seen you're various postings.  You are a very positive and encouraging person.  Thanks for letting some of that rub off on me!


----------



## Port Hope (27 Jun 2007)

I just wanted to close off this thread on a positive note.  I am headed off to St. Jean for August 2007 and my condition did not hinder me from serving. 

My advice, to those in similar circumstances, is to never stop trying.  You might not get in, but at least you'll know that you gave it your all.  You can't feel badly about that.


----------

